
This is the Samsung Galaxy S9 launch video - j_koreth
https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/24/this-is-the-samsung-galaxy-s9-launch-video/?ncid=rss
======
masonic
Skip the TC adware hell -- it points to a deleted video anyway.

Direct link:

[https://youtu.be/DQBpW-zWMXY](https://youtu.be/DQBpW-zWMXY)

